# (☞ﾟヮﾟ)☞ | ANNOUNCEMENT | ☜(ﾟヮﾟ☜)



## HPBotha (16/2/18)

( ಠ ͜ʖರೃ)​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (16/2/18)

HPBotha said:


> View attachment 122527
> 
> 
> ( ಠ ͜ʖರೃ)​



Rebuildable?


----------



## Halfdaft (16/2/18)

A rebuildable twisp atty?


----------



## Mic Lazzari (16/2/18)




----------



## HPBotha (19/2/18)

Classic ....(ღ˘⌣˘ღ)


----------



## Mic Lazzari (26/2/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> View attachment 123932



Beautiful and awesome photography! It's wonderful to see Twisp taking it's rightful place in the vaping community and even seasoned vapers having a Twisp product in thier arsenals. That's a testament to the product improvements and a way better attitude! Four and a half hears ago I bought my first Twisp Device and happy to say I am still buying Twisp products!

The last few products that have found thier way into my paw have been outstanding!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (26/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Beautiful and awesome photography! It's wonderful to see Twisp taking it's rightful place in the vaping community and even seasoned vapers having a Twisp product in thier arsenals. That's a testament to the product improvements and a way better attitude! Four and a half hears ago I bought my first Twisp Device and happy to say I am still buying Twisp products!
> 
> The last few products that have found thier way into my paw have been outstanding!



Agreed, both rents are still using their cue's and the twisp bag I bought is still being used as my pit stop bag with no chance of being replaced

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pixstar (26/2/18)

Interesting. Looks good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (27/2/18)

We should be posting the Product Overview and Design Overview shortly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/2/18)

HPBotha said:


> We should be posting the Product Overview and Design Overview shortly.


so when do we get to test it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## HPBotha (27/2/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> so when do we get to test it


soon™

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/2/18)

HPBotha said:


> soon™


awesome


----------



## Stosta (27/2/18)

HPBotha said:


> We should be posting the Product Overview and Design Overview shortly.


I really want to try this one! Do you have a RRP yet or do I need to hold my horses?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (27/2/18)

Stosta said:


> I really want to try this one! Do you have a RRP yet or do I need to hold my horses?


...ok verrrry soon™ 

Will update the links ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (27/2/18)

HPBotha said:


> ...ok verrrry soon™
> 
> Will update the links ...


If this is an MTL atty I might poop my pants in excitement.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DizZa (27/2/18)

RDTA?


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/2/18)

Stosta said:


> If this is an MTL atty I might poop my pants in excitement.


LMAO
your son's nappies wont fit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HPBotha (27/2/18)

... and Ecigssa is first with the scoop!!! 

The Arcus should be reaching our Kiosks this week!

Product Overview
Design Overview

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (27/2/18)

HPBotha said:


> ... and Ecigssa is first with the scoop!!!
> 
> The Arcus should be reaching our Kiosks this week!
> 
> ...


Very very cool @HPBotha !


----------



## HPBotha (27/2/18)

Stosta said:


> Very very cool @HPBotha !


don't forget @Mic Lazzari . 

It is a tight team driving the development, and a whole company to make it happen!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (27/2/18)

HPBotha said:


> don't forget @Mic Lazzari .
> 
> It is a tight team driving the development, and a whole company to make it happen!!!


In that case @Mic Lazzari too!

One of you needs to buy the other a beer, depending on who earns more!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (2/3/18)

Buy two beers and share the moment.
Awesome look and will pop in soon to test and purchase if it hits the spot.
I am certainly adding proudly S.A. vape products to my arsenal.


Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (3/3/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> View attachment 123932



Oooooh and there's my Mini Vega in the pic - she didn't tell me she was going to pose for you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

